# 86 hiace van, 2y turbo



## NZ_hiace (May 14, 2006)

Hi There

i've got an old 86 hiace van 1.8petrol that i use to carry my race bikes around, i've been thinking about the idea of fitting a small turbo system to it for a bit of a laugh, so does anyone have any links to any info, or kits that mught provide me with some help?

cheers


----------



## NZ_hiace (May 14, 2006)

ANYONE! LMAO!


----------

